# 1996 cpt code



## Cyndi113 (Aug 22, 2012)

Good morning, 

I'm in AZ and we use current cpt codes. However, we have a California WC patient and I need the 1996 cpt codes for femoral balloon angioplasty. Can anyone help me out?

Thanks,


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 22, 2012)

Look on the california wc website for providers, I do not remember the link, but they have a published wesite with the fee schedule by CPT code, I used this often when I could not find the code.


----------

